# Buck Medley



## river_rat (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know who Buck Medley is?????????


----------



## Swampa (Aug 14, 2004)

Sounds like a good weekend at the lease to me!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

try over at 

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/

they love him over there.......he is on or above the level of Chuck Norris.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

BertS said:


> they love him over there.......he is on or above the level of Chuck Norris.


Surely you jest ....

Buck Medley has never killed a Ninja

Chuck Norris uses a night light. Not because Chuck Norris is afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

One time Chuck Norris went to the Virgin Islands. When he left they just called it the Islands.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

It rains when Buck cries.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's Buck the bowhunter!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I love it when they stand 5 feet back from the animal to make it look bigger. That deer's head looks as big as him.lol


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I've heard, that Chuck wears buck Medley underoos......


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

There's no way that buck looks as big as BUCK ... Buck is over 12 ft. tall and weighs close to 1000 lbs. His draw weight on his bow is 200 lbs. and his arrows are 3/8 rebar


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Chuck Norris and Buck Medly worked in the same office. Buck made the mistake of asking Chuck for his three hole punch.

Chuck Norris put the "laughter" in "manslaughter".


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

I gotta laugh to that..Meat from several bucks mixed in a stew, chilli, or stir fry,etc. A shortened version of a series of Buck Owen's songs all combined is another Buck medley.


Swampa said:


> Sounds like a good weekend at the lease to me!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

[

I think that Manny Puig and Chuck Norris had a love child


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

br549 -

that is crazy funny!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Aqua-Net*

I got a witness that said he saw Buck ''brush his hair and spray hairspray in it" before he took that picture ????


baldhunter said:


> Here's Buck the bowhunter!


----------



## Andy_c (Sep 18, 2007)

when god said let there be light buck said say please....


----------

